# ISFP and a different kind of art



## purepoet135 (Jan 9, 2011)

I recently found out that I am not an INFJ but a ISFP. I think this personality fits me better, except I don't draw. I'm more of a musician. I have a good since of rhythm. I also write and I consider writing to be a form of art since it takes creativity. And lastly I dance. But I don't draw and I find it hard to draw. So I guess I'm just a different kind of artist. A musical artist.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I think you'll find that not all of the ISFPs on this forum draw, so you're in good company.:happy:

I agree with you in that music and dance are forms of art. I think ISFPs somehow get associated with the fine arts, but there are many ways to create art, that don't necessarily involve using a pencil or paint.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

To me personally, everything is an art in some way. Art = creation. No matter how maybe emo, or poetic is sounds, life is art.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

> To me personally, everything is an art in some way. Art = creation. No matter how maybe emo, or poetic is sounds, life is art.


I agree wholeheartedly,the facility of creation is something that i surrender my life to..an act of creation in itself.All things,From my diction to the message beneath it is relative to my desire to create something powerfully different and to seek and find a form of creation that is unique to me.

BTW im an E/I-NFP that is has found himself to be an E/I-SFP...go figure lol


----------

